# Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2019)

*Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*

Dieser Artikel hat mich zum Nachdenken angeregt:

*KI meistert Online-Spiel „StarCraft II“*
             "AlphaStar" erreicht als erste KI Großmeisterrang in einem komplexen Echtzeit-Strategiespiel
"AlphaStar" erreicht als erste KI Grossmeisterrang  - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin

Ich Euch schon einmal eine KI als Spiler begegnet und wie seht Ihr die Entwicklung dieser Optionen? Werde ich mir also für Star Citizen in den zeiten, in denen ich ncht spiele, einen Bot besorgen, der mein Imperium verteidigt und vergrößert? Wie steht ihr dazu und werden diese Art KI-gesteuerter Spieler jedes Multiplayerspiel ad absurdum führen?


----------



## Herbststurm (3. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*

Als Alternative bestimmt nicht schlecht, wenn man als Gruppe gegen eine gute KI spielt die sich nicht wie üblich reichlich dumm anstellt oder einfach nur viel zu stark gemacht wurde (ich sage dann immer spaßeshalber die haben sie extra an gecheatet) , um überhaupt mitkommen zu können.

Eine Partie mit oder gegen richtige Menschen ist aber halt immer etwas anderes bis so eine KI soweit ist das man es nicht mehr merkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*

Provokante These: Wenn eine KI bzw. ein Bot heutzutage ohne große Optimierung schon gut genug ist um Großmeister in einem Computerspiel zu werden ist offensichtlich die Spielmechanik zu simpel.

Es gab schon vor 10+ Jahren Bots die beispielsweise Diablo2 durchspielen/farmen konnten und nur aus ein paar Hundert Befehlen / Codezeilen bestanden. Einfach weil Diablo2 extrem simpel aufgebaut ist wenn man nicht drauf aus ist die höchsten Hardcore-Schwierigkeiten zu spielen (die nicht durcxh komplexere Mechanik sondern durch größere Zahlen schwerer werden).

StarCraft und Command&Conquer und solche Sachen sind auch inhaltlich nicht tierisch komplex sondern in höheren Levels davon abhängig wie schnell ein Spieler klicken kann (ich weiß ja welche Einheiten ich bauen muss und wo die hin sollen usw., nur ist meine Befehlseingabegeschwindigkeit begrenzt als Mensch).


Natürlich wird mit fortschrittlicherer Technik und/oder ausreichend Optimierungsaufwand langfristig jedes Spiel von einer KI besser gespielt werden können als von Menschen (vgl. Schach, Go,...). Aber stört mich das persönlich? Für mich als Hobby-/Gelegenheitsspieler macht das null unterschied da auch die überwiegende Zahl an menschlichen Spielern schon weit besser ist als ich. 


Hätte doch nen Vorteil wenn an erstens die Spielstärke auf sich anpassen kann bei der KI (etwa eine einstellbare ELO-Zahl beim Schach) UND die KI sich "menschlich" verhalten würde (also gelegentlich was dummes tut als Beispiel). Dann bräuchte man nicht mehr nach "passenden" Mitspielern zu suchen...


----------



## Elistaer (3. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*

Ich sehe es wie incredible alk.

Heute sind es noch keine KI gegener weil sie nur für diese eine Situation geschaffen wurden. Klar kann die "KI" lernen aber sobald man eine Situation anders angehen kann verliert sie hier fehlt ihr die Anpassung an Veränderungen welche es braucht.

Es gibt ja schon viele Bereiche wo eine künstliche Intelligenz eingesetzt wird reist man diese aber aus gewohnten Umgebungen raus ist sie wie ein kleines Kind das nicht weiß wie es reagieren soll.

Ich habe mal ein Browser game gespielt im Sinne war es ein OGame im Stargate Universum nur eben das die npc sich nicht normal verhalten haben im Sinne von Script, dort hatten die npc eine aktive Rolle. Wir konnten sie anschreiben und auch auch antworten sind erstellt worden da sind teilweise lustige Sachen passiert. Ich hatte die Rolle eines Primus der Jaffa und die "KI" war sehr vorsichtig und hat mich zwar als Hilfe akzeptiert aber aufgrund der Rebellion der Jaffa auch noch nicht 100% meinen guten Willen bekundet.

Wie gesagt es sind noch von Menschen geschriebene Aktionen die hier ablaufen und keine gelernten Reaktionen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Provokante These: Wenn eine KI bzw. ein Bot heutzutage ohne große Optimierung schon gut genug ist um Großmeister in einem Computerspiel zu werden ist offensichtlich die Spielmechanik zu simpel.



Spiele wie  Schach, Go und Shogi sind nun wirklich nicht so trivial und wenn ein KI nur Stunden benötigt, um weltmeisterliches Niveau ohne weitere Anweisungen zu bekommen, beeindruckt mich das schon. Die Frage iat ja, wie es weiter geht und ob Multiuserspiele noch Freude bereiten, wenn solche System zu Hauf mitspielen.

_"... Das KI-System AlphaZero brachte sich innerhalb weniger Stunden  Schach, Go und Shogi selbst bei und besiegte dann jeweils  Spezialprogramme auf Weltmeisterniveau, wie die Forscher im Fachmagazin  „Science“ berichten. Vom innovativen Spiel der KI waren selbst  Schachweltmeister beeindruckt. ..."_
KI-System AlphaZero erreicht selbststaendig Weltmeisterniveau in gleich drei Strategiespielen Kuenstliche Intelligenz als Meister-Stratege - scinexx | Das Wissensmagazin


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Spiele wie  Schach, Go und Shogi sind nun wirklich nicht so trivial



Vorsicht... für Menschen sind sie das nicht (viele Züge und Tausende Möglichkeiten im Voraus zu bedenken im Schach ist für Menschen sehr anspruchsvoll), für Computer schon (Schach besteht aus nur Größenordnung 10 Regeln und ist extrem simpel darstellbar).

Es ist für eine KI sehr viel einfacher (als für einen Menschen), ein Brettspiel mit 10 Regeln wie Schach zu erlernen, als ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel wie StarCraft zu meistern. Man muss hier immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass der "Schwierigkeitsgrad des Erlernens" für Menschen ein völlig anderer sein kann als für Maschinen. Ein Schach-Großmeister braucht Jahrzehnte um auf ne ELO von 2500+ zu kommen was eine KI in nem Tag oder so schafft. Aber ein Kind lernt an einem Tag Fahrradfahren wofür eine KI Monate braucht.

Auch ist die "Lernfähigkeit" im Sinne von wie oft muss ich etwas üben bevor ich besser werde beim Menschen in aller Regel noch sehr viel besser. Der Schachmeister hat in den 20 Jahren die er braucht um zur Weltspitze zu gehören sagen wir mal 50.000 Partien Schach gespielt. Die KI spielt an dem einen Tag den sie braucht um ähnlich gut zu werden zig Millionen Partien. Die KI gewinnt hier nur gegen den Menschen weil sie extrem viel schneller ist, nicht weil sie besser lernt.


----------



## Elistaer (4. November 2019)

*AW: Spielen wir in Onlinespielen bald verstärkt gegen KI gesteuerte Spieler?*

Was beim Schach noch hinzu kommt sind die Züge welche man ausführen kann. Ich meine mal was von 5 - 10 Zügen die ein Meister im Schach vorher planen kann können auch mehr sein.

Ein computer berechnet mehr als 1.000 Züge vorher.

Der Unterschied zu spielen ist hier was ganz anderes, klar gibt es in RPG und MMO's immer eine meta skillung und auch meta gear je character aber es gibt auch andere Wege.

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

